# Windows 7 won't work-



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

Long story short I moved my windows 7 partition to a secondary hard drive, the only problem is now it won't work.
So far I've tried updating grub and using my windows 7 disc to try and fix the problem.  Originally it was saying no such partition existed, after updating grub it gave me a black screen saying basically to try and use the windows 7 disc, which I did.  Regardless of using the disc to try and fix problems with booting up or any of the options it still comes up with the black screen saying to use the disc.
Those that are dual booting two os on different hard drives, have you encountered this problem and how did you fix it?


----------



## ZerX (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like your boot loader is broken. Try with this program http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1 http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Repairing+the+Windows+Vista+Bootloader


----------



## Kranda (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had this exact problem. Trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows. Try What ZerX says or you might have to remove your linux distro and grub and reinstall everything.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 4, 2011)

The drives wouldn't be on different controllers, would they?  Windows 7 can get 'upset' if it's moved from an AHCI to an IDE environment or to a RAID environment.  The OS is still setup for the previous drive interface and thusly fails to start up on the new interface.  In repair mode this MIGHT be fixable in the registry (Yes, you can open Regedit in there) assuming the drivers for the new environment were installed into Windows 7.  If not though, you'd be screwed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> The drives wouldn't be on different controllers, would they?  Windows 7 can get 'upset' if it's moved from an AHCI to an IDE environment or to a RAID environment.  The OS is still setup for the previous drive interface and thusly fails to start up on the new interface.  In repair mode this MIGHT be fixable in the registry (Yes, you can open Regedit in there) assuming the drivers for the new environment were installed into Windows 7.  If not though, you'd be screwed.


Hold on I think I found the problem, it says file \windows\system32\winload.exe is statues 0xc0000225.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 5, 2011)

Why did you even quote me without answering my questions?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Why did you even quote me without answering my questions?


Sorry.
I'm not sure how to fix it in registry though.
I'm pretty sure it's the same environment, cause both the hard drives are the same.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

I typed 'telnet' and it said command not found :\

There are a lot of things I don't like about Windows 7.


EDIT:  I'm assuming you've updated the device in /boot/grub/menu.lst or whatever.  I'm not sure how you have the whole dual-boot thing setup (or did you do it through a wizard?)


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I typed 'telnet' and it said command not found :\
> 
> There are a lot of things I don't like about Windows 7.
> 
> ...


I sudo update-grub to update it, I had installed windows7 first onto one hard drive and then installed ubuntu onto the other, when you do it in that order it does it for you.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I sudo update-grub to update it, I had installed windows7 first onto one hard drive and then installed ubuntu onto the other, when you do it in that order it does it for you.



Oh, okay.  So this was all from a fresh install, and through the wizard which took you through dual-booting?

If that's the case, something's obviously not right.

Looking at my laptop (which is a much newer version of linux) it seems grub changed a bit but I think there should be a file in /boot/grub/ called either menu.lst or grub.cfg that will tell you where root is mounted to for the Windows option.  That would be the first area to start troubleshooting if it's complaining it can't find it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Oh, okay.  So this was all from a fresh install, and through the wizard which took you through dual-booting?
> 
> If that's the case, something's obviously not right.
> 
> Looking at my laptop (which is a much newer version of linux) it seems grub changed a bit but I think there should be a file in /boot/grub/ called either menu.lst or grub.cfg that will tell you where root is mounted to for the Windows option.  That would be the first area to start troubleshooting if it's complaining it can't find it.


My grub.cfg file says,

```
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
set lang=en_CA
insmod gettext
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
if background_color 44,0,30; then
  clear
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-11-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic root=UUID=2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-11-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-11-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
    echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.38-11-generic ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic root=UUID=2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e ro single 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-11-generic
}
submenu "Previous Linux versions" {
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-30-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic root=UUID=2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-30-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
    echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.35-30-generic ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic root=UUID=2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e ro single 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-30-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-32-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-32-generic root=UUID=2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-32-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-32-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
    recordfail
    set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
    echo    'Loading Linux 2.6.32-32-generic ...'
    linux    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-32-generic root=UUID=2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e ro single 
    echo    'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
    initrd    /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-32-generic
}
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
    linux16    /boot/memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ext2
    set root='(/dev/sda,msdos5)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 2c9e493c-4a73-4066-8388-61e140aa527e
    linux16    /boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sdb1)" --class windows --class os {
    insmod part_msdos
    insmod ntfs
    set root='(/dev/sdb,msdos1)'
    search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1F391BCA1ABC4445
    chainloader +1
}
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```
I have no clue what I'm looking for, cause I'm not I.T.


----------



## TheGatekeeper (Sep 7, 2011)

This might be getting off the path a bit, but... Have you ever thought of Virtual Machining instead. VMware (I use the workstation version), is great for having several OS's on the same computer. You can have your main OS and as many virtual ones that you want, Linix, Windows, Ububtu, etc... I have found it much easier going this route then dealing with dual booting issues. It may not help your current issue, but it's just an idea if you've never heard of this before.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 7, 2011)

Occams razor would say, if you can get Windows 7 to start booting but then it blue screens, the issue is most likely not your boot loader because Windows 7 is starting to boot.

My guess would be that you somehow messed up the drive.  As in, Windows still thinks it's on one drive and one partition and it's now in another drive and another partition.  Particularly if the drive Windows was previously on already recognised the drive as a letter other than 'C:\' it might think it's still on C:\ even if it's tagging the drive it's on as D:\ or some other letter.  So the drive it's on is mounted as D:\, it THINKS everything should be on the drive mounted and lettered C:\ but it's not, and it all goes to shit.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

So you just slapped your partition on another drive and that's it?

No wonder you have problems. You need to point the BCD to the proper disk. This is a tedious task at best. Go grab your 7 installation source and boot from it and try Startup Repair. 

Barring that, try out http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392

Let me break it down a bit.

The Boot Configuration Database (BCD) is a list of entries (Like GRUB's menu.lst/grub.cfg) that contains relevant information for booting (Protip: It's possible to load the BCD as a hive in regedit). Among things like what device, where winload.exe is, any specific OS boot options, that sort of thing.

You can either use Startup Repair, bcdedit.exe (highly tedious), or BootRec.exe (to rebuild the BCD from scratch) The KB article details using BootRec.

But if all you did was just move the partition, the BCD could be pointing to invalid locations; thus causing your winload BSOD.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah. Even though Grub is great, it can only hand-off the boot process to BCD/NTLDR; It can't directly boot Windows. So if Windows doesn't know where it is on the computer, then it can't boot itself. Same as if you'd just copied your Windows install to another drive without Grub.

Funny how BCD is actually LESS intuitive to use than NTLDR. That said, it IS more powerful.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> So you just slapped your partition on another drive and that's it?
> 
> No wonder you have problems. You need to point the BCD to the proper disk. This is a tedious task at best. Go grab your 7 installation source and boot from it and try Startup Repair.
> 
> ...


For everything you said to try it said, "<what I was trying> is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."
By the way, I didn't lose my files or anything, I can access files I have on my c:  I just can't boot.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 8, 2011)

Where were you typing those commands?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Where were you typing those commands?


Using recovery disc, I went into command prompt like the microsoft website Sai_Wolf listed.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Using recovery disc, I went into command prompt like the microsoft website Sai_Wolf listed.



So you went into the recovery command prompt through the Windows 7 disk, but inputting "bootrec" does nothing?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2011)

Onnes said:


> So you went into the recovery command prompt through the Windows 7 disk, but inputting "bootrec" does nothing?


Eeyup.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Sep 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> For everything you said to try it said, "<what I was trying> is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."
> By the way, I didn't lose my files or anything, I can access files I have on my c:  I just can't boot.



Did you try Startup Repair? (Should be an option for the "Repair my computer" option.)



Runefox said:


> Funny how BCD is actually LESS intuitive to use than NTLDR. That said, it IS more powerful.



I like how booting from a ramdisk is actually supported in the BCD. I've used that to put recovery images on work computers. Just stick a small partition in the front and plop your WIM file there, then set the BCD to see it as a boot option. Wunderbar.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Did you try Startup Repair? (Should be an option for the "Repair my computer" option.)
> I like how booting from a ramdisk is actually supported in the BCD. I've used that to put recovery images on work computers. Just stick a small partition in the front and plop your WIM file there, then set the BCD to see it as a boot option. Wunderbar.


I tried that obviously.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 8, 2011)

Time to just reinstall Windows.

I have to admit, times like this are when I miss the 'Repair Installation' that Win XP had.  No matter HOW badly you fscked up Windows XP, even if you just jammed the HDD into an entirely different PC, Repair Installation would fix up the boot stuff and the drivers so that the system was all cleaned up agian.  There are a few times that I wished Windows 7 had that function.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Sep 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I tried that obviously.



Sorry for not readin' yer mind there. Just tryin' to help.




AshleyAshes said:


> Time to just reinstall Windows.
> 
> I have to admit, times like this are when I miss the 'Repair  Installation' that Win XP had.  No matter HOW badly you fscked up  Windows XP, even if you just jammed the HDD into an entirely different  PC, Repair Installation would fix up the boot stuff and the drivers so  that the system was all cleaned up agian.  There are a few times that I  wished Windows 7 had that function.













Just sayin'


----------



## Runefox (Sep 8, 2011)

@Sai_Wolf: What Ashes means is installing Windows XP over an existing install of Windows XP. It doesn't actually change any user information, but instead refreshes the bootloader, restores Windows system files, and keeps all the drivers that were installed previously. When installing like that, Windows setup detects it as a repair during the text-based portion of setup. I think technically this can still be done, but it isn't as straightforward or useful.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Sorry for not readin' yer mind there. Just tryin' to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that multiple times >_<


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Sep 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> @Sai_Wolf: What Ashes means is installing Windows XP over an existing install of Windows XP. It doesn't actually change any user information, but instead refreshes the bootloader, restores Windows system files, and keeps all the drivers that were installed previously. When installing like that, Windows setup detects it as a repair during the text-based portion of setup. I think technically this can still be done, but it isn't as straightforward or useful.



The only bad thing about XP's repair was that it nerts the registry as part of the installation process. So you still had the grand exodus of program installations.

@CF

Those images were in response to Ashley, not you.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 8, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Sorry for not readin' yer mind there. Just tryin' to help.
> 
> Just sayin'



Yeah, that's not gonna do squat for the scenario I described.  The 'Recovery Tools' won't recover anything if you say, take replace the motherboard, CPU and RAM entirely with those of another design.  Let's say even going from Intel to AMD.  You're basically SOL because too many hardware changes happened and Windows 7 will boot using it's low level drivers for the old hardware and then, kaboom.

Meanwhile, using the old WinXP 'Repair Installation' I was able to upgrade from a Pentium III @ 500mhz to an Athlon XP 2500+.  The repair installation forces Windows to reinstall all drivers like it would with a normal installation, but settings and such for the user are maintained.  You don't get this luxury in Win7, it just shits itself.



Sai_Wolf said:


> The only bad thing about XP's repair was that it nerts the registry as part of the installation process. So you still had the grand exodus of program installations.



No, it didn't.  That was why it was so useful.  Every setting and program you installed was still installed, those elements of the registry remain intact.  You've never actually done a repair installation of XP, have you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2011)

I got it to work, I moved it to the original hard drive then rebooted and worked.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 8, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I got it to work, I moved it to the original hard drive then rebooted and worked.



That's good to hear. Next time you might try following the instructions posted here to effect a more sane drive transfer that shouldn't run into the same issues.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2011)

*edit*
nvm got my question answered by a ninja.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Sep 9, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> No, it didn't.  That was why it was so useful.  Every setting and program you installed was still installed, those elements of the registry remain intact.  You've never actually done a repair installation of XP, have you?



I have, actually. Several times.

@CF 

Good to hear you got it working.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> The repair installation forces Windows to reinstall all drivers like it would with a normal installation, but settings and such for the user are maintained.  You don't get this luxury in Win7, it just shits itself.



Windows needs to die.  I got my PC here at work "upgraded" to Windows 7 (they make us use this fucking piece of crap OS) and the first thing that happened, it starts shutting off by itself, RANDOMLY for no fucking reason.  I'm too busy to have CTS spend a day looking at it so I just disabled everything I don't need in BIOS and it fixed it.  It also has a weird habit of minimizing every window in the background even though I don't want it to.  Also, when I go to start > run and type "notepad" and hit enter, it opens notepad++ because it goes to the most recent item used that begins with Notepad, even though that's not what I fucking wanted.  Also, as I mentioned before, the command line telnet client isn't installed by default.  This is a common utility that has come standard with EVERY OS I've used for the last however many years I can remember.  WTF, Windows?

All in all, Windows 7 is a piece of shit but that's not surprising at all.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Sep 9, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Windows needs to die.  I got my PC here at work "upgraded" to Windows 7 (they make us use this fucking piece of crap OS) and the first thing that happened, it starts shutting off by itself, RANDOMLY for no fucking reason.  I'm too busy to have CTS spend a day looking at it so I just disabled everything I don't need in BIOS and it fixed it.



Sounds like a hardware problem. No need to blame Windows 7.



Ricky said:


> It also has a weird habit of minimizing every window in the background even though I don't want it to.  Also, when I go to start > run and type "notepad" and hit enter, it opens notepad++ because it goes to the most recent item used that begins with Notepad, even though that's not what I fucking wanted.  Also, as I mentioned before, the command line telnet client isn't installed by default.  This is a common utility that has come standard with EVERY OS I've used for the last however many years I can remember.  WTF, Windows?
> 
> All in all, Windows 7 is a piece of shit but that's not surprising at all.



1. I've honestly never ran into that problem before.

2. You do know that there's a notepad.exe wrapper for notepad++? It's designed to overwrite notepad.exe and just execute notepad++. Maybe that's your issue.

3. Installing telnet is as easy as Control Panel -> Programs -> Turn Windows Features On and Off -> Telnet. The average user (Who microsoft panders to) does not have need for telnet. They aren't exactly administering routers every day. This sounds like you're making a mountain out of a molehill.

Vista was shit. 7 is a step in the right direction. 8 looks to be wonderful.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Sounds like a hardware problem. No need to blame Windows 7.



I bet if I installed Linux with those same BIOS options it wouldn't do that 

Of course, I can't be sure of that (but it has happened to me before).



Sai_Wolf said:


> 2. You do know that there's a notepad.exe wrapper for notepad++? It's designed to overwrite notepad.exe and just execute notepad++. Maybe that's your issue.



Er, no...  That's not the issue I was describing (not that I know what you are talking about).  I type "notepad" hit "enter" and it opens NOTEPAD++ (as opposed to notepad).  I can see what it's doing -- it brings up a list of recently used items with both Notepad in it and Notepad++ and this list has focus and since I use the latter more frequently it's on top.  If I hit "enter" that's what gets opened.

It's just bad design in my opinion.  I can click on the right one, but I shouldn't have to.



Sai_Wolf said:


> 3. Installing telnet is as easy as Control Panel -> Programs -> Turn Windows Features On and Off -> Telnet. The average user (Who microsoft panders to) does not have need for telnet. They aren't exactly administering routers every day. This sounds like you're making a mountain out of a molehill.



I'm very capable of installing telnet and I have Putty on here, anyway. That wasn't my point...  I should be able to cmd > telnet.  I should be able to cmd > ftp (though this one seems to still work out of the box).  This is just standard shit that should come on every box.

And another one!  If I use the search and it pulls up a bunch of files, it seems like there's a limit on the number of files I can open at a time by hitting "enter."  It used to prompt me for it but now it just does NOTHING.

Even if there's some obscure checkbox for this somewhere it is fucking shitty design.

OH, OH...  And get this.  If I select a lot of items in explorer (in this case it was 503 files) and right-click > open in Notepad++ it just gives me some runtime error (error in create process (206): Is this command correct?)

This is a feature, right?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guys before I do something stupid again, can someone tell me the proper way to move a windows 7 partition to another hard drive without messing up again?


----------



## Onnes (Sep 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey guys before I do something stupid again, can someone tell me the proper way to move a windows 7 partition to another hard drive without messing up again?



I think the easiest way is just to use the backup functionality in Windows 7. The only catch is that you need a third storage device to save the system image to, you can't save it to the new drive. You create the system image on the third backup device, swap the hard drives you want to swap, and then use the Windows 7 CD to restore the system image on the new drive. Afterwards you may need to extend the system partition on the new disk to occupy the additional capacity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I think the easiest way is just to use the backup functionality in Windows 7. The only catch is that you need a third storage device to save the system image to, you can't save it to the new drive. You create the system image on the third backup device, swap the hard drives you want to swap, and then use the Windows 7 CD to restore the system image on the new drive. Afterwards you may need to extend the system partition on the new disk to occupy the additional capacity.


I don't have a external drive large enough.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't have a external drive large enough.



The other option would be backup software that does disk cloning. Acronis is a popular one and has some sort of free trial available. Says the trial is restricted to 30 days, and I can't find information on any further restrictions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The other option would be backup software that does disk cloning. Acronis is a popular one and has some sort of free trial available. Says the trial is restricted to 30 days, and I can't find information on any further restrictions.


Any tutorials?  All I really need is to move it once to the other hard drive and I'm good.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Any tutorials?  All I really need is to move it once to the other hard drive and I'm good.



Actually looking at it, it appears that trial version won't do cloning. I usually use the version for Western Digital drives, here, but that one will only let you clone to a WD drive. I think Seagate has something similar.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Actually looking at it, it appears that trial version won't do cloning. I usually use the version for Western Digital drives, here, but that one will only let you clone to a WD drive. I think Seagate has something similar.


http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/discwizard
Found the seagate one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2011)

I couldn't get the seagate disc cloner to work cause it's a all or nothing, so I installed DriveImage XML http://www.runtime.org/driveimage-xml.htm
It apparently can copy a single partition and disc clone it, but the problem is it says it can't lock on when I start disc cloning.
Any ideas?
http://www.runtime.org/driveimage_faq.htm


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2011)

*edit*
Figured it out, doing a disc cloning now.
*double edit*
SUCCESS!
I finally got my windows partition to the second hard drive and everything works now.


----------

